# Oyster rash repair?



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

What would y’all do for this oyster rash? On the center poling strake. Thumb for scale..


----------



## emptysea (Jul 14, 2019)

contact spectrum color for gelcoat paste repair kit


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

Could use marine Tex, but will likely happen again.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Scrape off any loose chips. Clean well. Dab in some gelcoat or filler of your choice then sand.


----------



## MudSkipper (Jan 11, 2021)

This will cure your rash!


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

Could there be a small air pocket under there? 
My skiff has oyster rash all over it but nothing loose like that


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

MudSkipper said:


> View attachment 168780
> 
> 
> This will cure your rash!


Ha, perfect!


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

bw510 said:


> Could there be a small air pocket under there?
> My skiff has oyster rash all over it but nothing loose like that


Maybe? I can be a little rough at times on it.


----------



## Redbelly (Jan 23, 2016)

I applied Marinetex and I think its more durable than gelcoat. I fish in the land of oysters.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Dremel out rough or chipped areas, clean with acetone and apply a mixed w/ wax gelcoat color to match or buy the spectrum patch premade gelcoat and add catalyst. Apply thicker to account for shrinkage, sand down with 400-1500 grit and buff out and wax, done!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

FSUDrew99 said:


> Dremel out rough or chipped areas, clean with acetone and apply a mixed w/ wax gelcoat color to match or buy the spectrum patch premade gelcoat and add catalyst. Apply thicker to account for shrinkage, sand down with 400-1500 grit and buff out and wax, done!


Mixed with MarineTex?


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Mixed with MarineTex?


I think he was saying "a mixed w/ wax gelcoat color to match " = a gelcoat with wax additive.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

BrownDog said:


> I think he was saying "a mixed w/ wax gelcoat color to match " = a gelcoat with wax additive.


Yes sorry gelcoat WITH wax and then add your MEKP


----------

